# Palm Jumeirah or Emirates Hills??



## Guest (Jun 24, 2011)

Where are the most expensives villas in general? I am doubting between these 2 areas... 
Where would you prefer to live and why?
What can you tell me about them?


Happy Summer holiday to everyone!! :whoo:


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

The palm villas are more expensive based on AED/Sq ft, but they are very closely packed compared to Emirates Hills homes.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Yeah but they have a private beach, and in general are a lot more ex pat centred, so you may be more comfortable there. I specialise in this particular area.


----------

